# walk in clinics or home visit Dr



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

When I lived in Mexico, there were clinics doted all over the place, that you could just walk in to. Generally they were all next to a pharmacy, so you could pop in, tell the doctor your symptoms, then pop nest door and get your medicine..GREAT system, and cheap.
Do any walk in clinics exist here? Especially near Dubai Marina.

OR, and Doctors that do house calls?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah, I miss private Mexican healthcare especially having a doctor or a nurse come to my place when I needed an injection 

The closest I've found to these type of walk in clinics are the Aster Clinic, you can walk in and they'll usually have a couple of doctors available and the pharmacies are just next to the clinics. They'll even do basic lab work if needed

Aster medical centres Dubai | Aster medical clinics Dubai | Abu Dhabi | UAE


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Forgot to add that I have no idea about prices but is covered by most major medical insurance companies.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Not in Dubai Marina, but within short driving distance... There is a large clinic in Battutah Mall - at China Court entrance.

They have doctors and lab / etc on site. Pharmacies right next door in Mall.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Again, not in the Marina, but Medcare at Safa Park and Emirates Hospital on Jumeirah Beach Road both have 24/7 walk-in clinics, which are manned by GPs. Also, I think Dubai London Clinic, which is also on the Beach Road, but close to JBH, is now open 24/7.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I use Dubai London clinic in Jumeriah, it is 24hr but not sure if it is walk in although I've never had a problem booking an appointment same day. They also have attached pharmacy.


----------



## HW. (Oct 22, 2012)

My advice; visit a hospital near by such as (Jabal Ali Hospital) - (Medcare Hospital), because these clinics are just money generators the doctors aren't that good.
anyhow 
if you require any info in dubai like that one above you can call the following no (700017000)


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

There is a Medcare medical center on plaza level in Sadaf, JBR, with a pharmacy next to it.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Eamon,

Welcare in Knowledge Village has a walk in clinic also.

Welcare Ambulatory Care Center :: About Us


----------



## dxb_loon (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks to all who listed these top-recommendations. It's good to know that there are quite a few options out there...!!


----------



## SteveD53 (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone use Mediclinic (formerly Welcare) in Ibn Batutta Mall and if so what have been their experiences? I looked at their clinic at Al Sufouh but I have heard that Ibn Batutta is better (for Internal Medicine/Endocrinology). Any comments?


----------

